# 5 Letter Fun Game



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

In this game you must always use a 5 letter word.

Than you get the 3rd letter out of the word, and construct the next word out of that

Example:

Ap*p*le

So the next word with 5 letters will begin with 'P' creating:

Pr*i*me

So the third letter is 'I' and the next word would start with that letter....

I will start with a word:

Eager


----------



## Jack C. Nemo

Genus


----------



## loonlover

niece


----------



## Dana L.

elder


----------



## archaeoroutes

death


----------



## loonlover

about


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

outer


----------



## Going Incognito

tooth


----------



## loonlover

other


----------



## archaeoroutes

hairy


----------



## loonlover

irony


----------



## Going Incognito

order


----------



## loonlover

dealt


----------



## Going Incognito

alter


----------



## loonlover

taser


----------



## A.G. Richards

short


----------



## loonlover

octet


----------



## Going Incognito

taste


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

state


----------



## loonlover

alert


----------



## Going Incognito

easel


----------



## loonlover

slick


----------



## Going Incognito

igloo


----------



## loonlover

legal


----------



## Going Incognito

guard


----------



## loonlover

avert


----------



## KyleArmstrong

entry


----------



## Going Incognito

three


----------



## loonlover

recto


----------



## A.G. Richards

could


----------



## loonlover

upper


----------



## Going Incognito

paper


----------



## loonlover

parse


----------



## Going Incognito

radio


----------



## loonlover

defer


----------



## A.G. Richards

fresh


----------



## loonlover

elder


----------



## Going Incognito

decoy


----------



## loonlover

crate


----------



## Going Incognito

about


----------



## loonlover

outer


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

teach


----------



## loonlover

acute


----------



## Going Incognito

unite


----------



## loonlover

irate


----------



## Going Incognito

above


----------



## Wolfman

oasis


----------



## loonlover

solar


----------



## Going Incognito

lunar


----------



## loonlover

nurse


----------



## Going Incognito

rugby


----------



## loonlover

grebe


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

eater


----------



## loonlover

tease


----------



## Going Incognito

angel


----------



## loonlover

grief


----------



## Going Incognito

igloo


----------



## loonlover

lance


----------



## Going Incognito

Nancy


----------



## loonlover

nails


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Italy


----------



## loonlover

array


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

roads


----------



## Going Incognito

added


----------



## loonlover

defer


----------



## Going Incognito

first


----------



## loonlover

razed


----------



## Going Incognito

zippy


----------



## loonlover

prior


----------



## Going Incognito

icing


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

India


----------



## loonlover

decay


----------



## Going Incognito

corny


----------



## loonlover

roger


----------



## Going Incognito

gaunt


----------



## loonlover

utter


----------



## Going Incognito

talon


----------



## loonlover

lotus


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

teach


----------



## loonlover

abbot


----------



## Going Incognito

boats


----------



## loonlover

asset


----------



## Going Incognito

sweet


----------



## A.G. Richards

elder


----------



## loonlover

drape


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

apPle


----------



## Going Incognito

pears


----------



## archaeoroutes

about


----------



## loonlover

other


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

heart


----------



## loonlover

attic


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

teach


----------



## loonlover

acute


----------



## Going Incognito

unite


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

irony


----------



## Going Incognito

oasis


----------



## loonlover

sober


----------



## Going Incognito

basis


----------



## loonlover

steal


----------



## archaeoroutes

elder


----------



## LivingWell

David


----------



## loonlover

valid


----------



## Going Incognito

lasso


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

seven


----------



## loonlover

verse


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

reply


----------



## loonlover

paled


----------



## LivingWell

later


----------



## loonlover

terse


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

roast


----------



## loonlover

argue


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

glide


----------



## loonlover

idiom


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

idiot


----------



## loonlover

inter


----------



## A.G. Richards

timid


----------



## loonlover

micro


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

caste


----------



## loonlover

saber


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

brush


----------



## loonlover

usher


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

happy


----------



## loonlover

pants


----------



## A.G. Richards

never


----------



## loonlover

verve


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

reply


----------



## loonlover

paste


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

suRge


----------



## archaeoroutes

regal


----------



## loonlover

grill


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

idiot


----------



## loonlover

impel


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

party


----------



## loonlover

rasps


----------



## A.G. Richards

spurs


----------



## loonlover

usage


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

adore


----------



## loonlover

order


----------



## Jim Johnson

Divot


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

vomit


----------



## loonlover

meter


----------



## Van Argan

tantalize


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Van Argan said:


> tantalize


You started correctly with the middle letter "t" but it is supposed to be 5 letter word. So I will follow from loonlover.

teAch


----------



## loonlover

alien


----------



## A.G. Richards

input


----------



## loonlover

parse


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

reply


----------



## loonlover

pesto


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

surge


----------



## loonlover

refer


----------



## LivingWell

fried


----------



## loonlover

image


----------



## A.G. Richards

agent


----------



## loonlover

enter


----------



## archaeoroutes

tease


----------



## loonlover

aimed


----------



## archaeoroutes

metal


----------



## loonlover

triad


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

india


----------



## loonlover

delta


----------



## LivingWell

later


----------



## loonlover

tread


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

eager


----------



## loonlover

gaunt


----------



## archaeoroutes

under


----------



## loonlover

dirge


----------



## archaeoroutes

rotor


----------



## loonlover

trike


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

inlet


----------



## loonlover

leave


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

alone


----------



## loonlover

other


----------



## Tony Richards

heron


----------



## loonlover

rugby


----------



## A.G. Richards

giant


----------



## loonlover

acres


----------



## archaeoroutes

refer


----------



## loonlover

fence


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

nurse


----------



## loonlover

reign


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

india


----------



## loonlover

ditto


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

teach


----------



## loonlover

acute


----------



## SueSeabury

umber


----------



## loonlover

brick


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

india


----------



## loonlover

dense


----------



## A.G. Richards

nuance


----------



## loonlover

addle


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

drape


----------



## loonlover

attar


----------



## LivingWell

tents


----------



## loonlover

nouns


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

unite


----------



## loonlover

inner


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

nutty


----------



## loonlover

taken


----------



## A.G. Richards

keels


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

erase


----------



## loonlover

atlas


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

learn


----------



## loonlover

arise


----------



## archaeoroutes

india


----------



## loonlover

defer


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

fired


----------



## loonlover

relay


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

looks


----------



## loonlover

other


----------



## Going Incognito

horse


----------



## loonlover

ratio


----------



## Going Incognito

today


----------



## Going Incognito

ladle


----------



## loonlover

daily


----------



## Going Incognito

ideal


----------



## loonlover

elder


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

darts


----------



## loonlover

razor


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

zebra


----------



## loonlover

blond


----------



## Going Incognito

opera


----------



## loonlover

ethic


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

helps


----------



## loonlover

laser


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

sleep


----------



## loonlover

elder


----------



## Going Incognito

death


----------



## Van Argan

alacrity


----------



## loonlover

Going Incognito said:


> death


Going to play off the five letter word.

alter


----------



## archaeoroutes

tenor


----------



## Going Incognito

never


----------



## loonlover

valve


----------



## Going Incognito

labor


----------



## jessicagross

backless


----------



## loonlover

Words in this game are supposed to be 5 letters so playing off labor:

break


----------



## Going Incognito

every


----------



## loonlover

educe


----------



## Going Incognito

usher


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

happy


----------



## loonlover

parse


----------



## Going Incognito

raise


----------



## loonlover

inter


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

teach


----------



## loonlover

apple


----------



## Going Incognito

pared


----------



## loonlover

relay


----------



## Going Incognito

later


----------



## loonlover

tarsi


----------



## Going Incognito

radio


----------



## loonlover

debit


----------



## Going Incognito

baked


----------



## loonlover

knock


----------



## AlanKemp

house


----------



## loonlover

usage


----------



## Going Incognito

abode


----------



## loonlover

otter


----------



## Going Incognito

teddy


----------



## loonlover

dapple


----------



## AlanKemp

loonlover said:


> dapple


5 letters brother 

caves


----------



## loonlover

loonlover said:


> dapple


What can I say but I must have thought I was in one of the other game threads. The object of this game is for the word in the next post to begin with the middle or third letter of the previous word so I did it half right. 



AlanKemp said:


> caves


veils


----------



## Going Incognito

isles


----------



## loonlover

loose


----------



## Going Incognito

obese


----------



## loonlover

extra


----------



## Going Incognito

train


----------



## loonlover

arise


----------



## AlanKemp

score


----------



## loonlover

omega


----------



## Going Incognito

every


----------



## loonlover

ether


----------



## Going Incognito

hated


----------



## loonlover

topic


----------



## Going Incognito

puked


----------



## loonlover

known


----------



## LivingWell

other


----------



## loonlover

heart


----------



## HlthyAnita

alone


----------



## loonlover

onion


----------



## A.G. Richards

icons


----------



## loonlover

ocean


----------



## Going Incognito

enter


----------



## loonlover

taste


----------



## Going Incognito

scent


----------



## loonlover

elite


----------



## AmyD

india


----------



## loonlover

dance


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

never


----------



## loonlover

verge


----------



## LivingWell

rough


----------



## Guest

under


----------



## loonlover

dance


----------



## LiveWell-Amy

never


----------



## loonlover

vague


----------



## michaelcsahd

grape


----------



## loonlover

agape


----------



## michaelcsahd

apple


----------



## loonlover

pilot


----------



## michaelcsahd

lemon


----------



## loonlover

manic


----------



## michaelcsahd

never


----------



## loonlover

verve


----------



## michaelcsahd

raven


----------



## loonlover

vague


----------



## michaelcsahd

gross


----------



## Van Argan

owner


----------



## michaelcsahd

never


----------



## loonlover

viola


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

organ


----------



## michaelcsahd

grape


----------



## loonlover

aspen


----------



## michaelcsahd

prize


----------



## loonlover

inter


----------



## michaelcsahd

trope


----------



## loonlover

order


----------



## michaelcsahd

drive


----------



## loonlover

inner


----------



## michaelcsahd

names


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

meter


----------



## TwistedWisteria

trope


----------



## loonlover

odder


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

dealt


----------



## loonlover

adult


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

unite


----------



## loonlover

inlet


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

learn


----------



## loonlover

alter


----------



## CatherineM

three


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

roses


----------



## loonlover

sleep


----------



## HlthyAnita

erase


----------



## Kevin222

email


----------



## michaelcsahd

again


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

apple


----------



## archaeoroutes

bravo


----------



## loonlover

alloy


----------



## archaeoroutes

lever


----------



## loonlover

venal


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

never


----------



## archaeoroutes

viral


----------



## loonlover

raise


----------



## archaeoroutes

irate


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

alone


----------



## loonlover

otter


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

teach


----------



## loonlover

apple


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

poems


----------



## archaeoroutes

erase


----------



## loonlover

acute


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

usual


----------



## loonlover

using


----------



## pcollins1777

S.T.A.L.K


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

apple


----------



## loonlover

pixie


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

X.R.A.Y.S


----------



## loonlover

asset


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

souls


----------



## michaelcsahd

Until


----------



## loonlover

twine


----------



## michaelcsahd

igloo


----------



## loonlover

linen


----------



## FullLiving

night


----------



## loonlover

grind


----------



## KyleArmstrong

groin


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

KyleArmstrong said:


> groin


It was supposed to start with "i'' the middle letter of grind. So it is:

InDia


----------



## Betty Blast

dazed


----------



## loonlover

zebra


----------



## Betty Blast

brawn


----------



## loonlover

anise


----------



## Betty Blast

inbox


----------



## loonlover

brace


----------



## Betty Blast

apply


----------



## loonlover

polar


----------



## Betty Blast

light


----------



## loonlover

gauze


----------



## Betty Blast

ultra


----------



## loonlover

taste


----------



## Betty Blast

scary


----------



## loonlover

apply


----------



## Betty Blast

pulse


----------



## loonlover

lager


----------



## Nina Huffney

gable


----------



## loonlover

barge


----------



## Nina Huffney

rogue


----------



## Betty Blast

gusty


----------



## Nina Huffney

surge


----------



## Betty Blast

rainy


----------



## Nina Huffney

impel


----------



## Betty Blast

polar


----------



## loonlover

local


----------



## Betty Blast

chill


----------



## Nina Huffney

infer


----------



## loonlover

fluff


----------



## Betty Blast

usher


----------



## Nina Huffney

honey


----------



## Betty Blast

niche


----------



## loonlover

chain


----------



## Betty Blast

agent


----------



## loonlover

eager


----------



## Betty Blast

ghost


----------



## AmyD

opera


----------



## Betty Blast

elope


----------



## LivingGood

opens


----------



## Betty Blast

Earth


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

roses


----------



## loonlover

sever


----------



## archaeoroutes

vital


----------



## loonlover

trial


----------



## Betty Blast

image


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

apple


----------



## jakecrew

facet


----------



## loonlover

jakecrew said:


> facet


Per rules of the game the answer is to begin with the middle letter of the previous 5 letter word.

cause


----------



## Betty Blast

upper


----------



## KathleenS

prawn


----------



## loonlover

arced


----------



## Betty Blast

caper


----------



## archaeoroutes

paint


----------



## 80green

idler


----------



## Betty Blast

large


----------



## 80green

range


----------



## CatherineM

80green said:


> range


night


----------



## 80green

grape


----------



## Betty Blast

alpha


----------



## 80green

plumb


----------



## Betty Blast

ultra


----------



## CatherineM

treat


----------



## Betty Blast

elder


----------



## rchapman1

drive


----------



## Betty Blast

ideas


----------



## CatherineM

extra


----------



## rchapman1

train


----------



## Betty Blast

alone


----------



## CatherineM

ought


----------



## VisitasKeat

grime


----------



## Betty Blast

irate


----------



## CatherineM

acorn


----------



## VisitasKeat

olive


----------



## Betty Blast

irony


----------



## VisitasKeat

ozone


----------



## archaeoroutes

orion


----------



## Betty Blast

input


----------



## CatherineM

plead


----------



## Betty Blast

error


----------



## LiveWell-Amy

roads


----------



## Betty Blast

abide


----------



## rchapman1

irony


----------



## CatherineM

onion


----------



## Betty Blast

Italy


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

apple


----------



## CatherineM

pesto


----------



## Betty Blast

space


----------



## rchapman1

apart


----------



## Betty Blast

amuse


----------



## rchapman1

under


----------



## Betty Blast

daily


----------



## CatherineM

idiot


----------



## rchapman1

irate


----------



## Betty Blast

anime


----------



## CatherineM

ingot


----------



## LiveWell-Amy

green


----------



## Betty Blast

epoch


----------



## rchapman1

outer


----------



## Betty Blast

talon


----------



## rchapman1

later


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

teach


----------



## rchapman1

apple


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

paste


----------



## rchapman1

Scene


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

error


----------



## rchapman1

river


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

vents


----------



## rchapman1

never


----------



## drsukhrajdhillon

vices


----------



## rchapman1

cults


----------



## kw35789

laden


----------



## rchapman1

drive


----------



## kw35789

Inuit


----------



## rchapman1

under


----------



## kw35789

Dance


----------



## offroader

Night


----------



## kw35789

Genes


----------



## offroader

needy


----------



## kw35789

Elite


----------



## offroader

Input


----------



## rchapman1

pinup


----------



## offroader

novel


----------



## rchapman1

vital


----------



## kw35789

Tiles


----------



## offroader

Loyal


----------



## kw35789

Yocal


----------



## offroader

Camel


----------



## kw35789

Miles


----------



## offroader

Mules


----------



## kw35789

Lemon (You need to start the word using the middle letter.)


----------



## offroader

Major (mix up)


----------



## kw35789

Jerky


----------



## rchapman1

rigid


----------



## kw35789

Goats


----------



## offroader

actor


----------



## kw35789

third


----------



## offroader

igloo


----------



## kw35789

letter


----------



## offroader

total


----------



## kw35789

tally


----------



## offroader

local


----------



## kw35789

Coral


----------



## offroader

Orcas


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

charm


----------



## kw35789

ankle


----------



## offroader

koala


----------



## kw35789

arbor


----------



## offroader

basic


----------



## kw35789

sabre


----------



## offroader

bells


----------



## kw35789

lines


----------



## offroader

noble


----------



## kw35789

bread


----------



## offroader

eight


----------



## kw35789

guest


----------



## offroader

extra


----------



## kw35789

train


----------



## offroader

angle


----------



## kw35789

gland


----------



## offroader

abyss


----------



## kw35789

yahoo


----------



## offroader

hours


----------



## kw35789

under


----------



## offroader

dogma


----------



## kw35789

goose


----------



## offroader

other


----------



## CassandraRae21

Hoard


----------



## kw35789

ankle


----------



## offroader

karat


----------



## kw35789

rails


----------



## offroader

infix


----------



## loonlover

frame


----------



## kw35789

addle


----------



## offroader

dogie


----------



## kw35789

grime


----------



## offroader

ideas


----------



## kw35789

empty


----------



## offroader

phone


----------



## kw35789

olive


----------



## offroader

inker


----------



## kw35789

kills


----------



## offroader

lunar


----------



## rchapman1

nadir


----------



## offroader

dogma


----------



## kw35789

geese


----------



## offroader

elder


----------



## rchapman1

depth


----------



## kw35789

point


----------



## offroader

inert


----------



## kw35789

error


----------



## offroader

radio


----------



## kw35789

donor


----------



## offroader

navvy


----------



## kw35789

vouch


----------



## offroader

usher


----------



## kw35789

heron


----------



## offroader

route


----------



## kw35789

under


----------

